# Transferring cases..



## xxkasperxx (May 13, 2011)

I currently have a "Dell Inspiron 530" and want to trasnfer it into this case, Newegg.com - Xigmatek ASGARD II B/B CPC-T45UC-U01 Black / Black 0.8 mm SECC / Aluminum and Aluminum Mesh Bezel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case . i was wondering first, is that a good casse? and second would my computer parts fit into it? my computer has all stock parts. please help!


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I dont have anything to say on the case itself (although reviews have some promise to them), but looking at internal pics on google of the 530, looks like a standard mATX board to me. 

THAT SAID, looks can be deceiving. And I would not be surprised if dell has the heatsink screwed to the chassis instead of the motherboard, just to screw with us modders. I got around it using some very short bolts from ace hardware. You won't know that until you go to pull the board out.


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

May I suggest a Amazon.com: GAMMA Classic Series ATX Mid Tower Interior Steel Chassis (Black): Electronics if you need the cooling and/or a case that will work if you want to make a new build sometime in the future.

If you get the "Free super saver shipping" or have amazon prime it totals up to 35.99, and the Xigmatec case on new egg total 34.98 with shipping and handling.
I believe the gamma case is a very good case, with space up to 5 more fans (it brings 1) and impressive airflow, it will last you for future builds.

NOTE: If you get the amazon prime free trial, remember to CANCEL it before the trial ends, otherwise, you will be charged 79.99 for a year of amazon prime. (I made the mistake, now I'm abusing the free shipping to get my money back.)


Beforehand, check everything will work out fine as magnethead said.


----------

